# Screen Protector For Canon 1DX Camera



## Secretariat (Aug 27, 2012)

Does anyboby out there know where I can find a screen protector for a Canon 1DX camera?
Thanks.


----------



## jmfurtado (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought this and I am satisfied:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/disGuard-Crystal-Screen-Protector-EOS-1D-X/dp/B0084ZWJUW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1346066614&sr=8-4

jmf


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Why do you want to buy a screen protector for the screen protector?



Why do I wear two pair of nitrile gloves in the lab?


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Why do I wear two pair of nitrile gloves in the lab?



If you don't know, than you might not need to


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2012)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I wear two pair of nitrile gloves in the lab?
> ...



Yes.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 27, 2012)

Amazon has multiple, not very fine quality but better than nothing and they are cheap. Some also come with covers for the top LCD and the lower part below the main LCD where the file number is displayed.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 27, 2012)

.
Sounds like different strokes for different folks.


----------



## rixerr (Aug 27, 2012)

Actually though I picked up a screen protector, i really would rather not use it on such a great screen. I know with the 5d it was quite easy to replace the cover glass on top of the screen. The thing that I don't know about is whether this would be possible(easy and cheap) on the 1dx since there is now a resin filling apparently between screen and glass.


----------



## drummstikk (Aug 27, 2012)

dilbert said:


> The common misbelief is that the surface on the back of Canon cameras is an LCD surface as it is with Nikon cameras. That is incorrect. Canon build into the camera an LCD screen protector that is easily and cheaply replaced.



I was not aware of this, and that's interesting to know. What I *was* aware of is that of the 5 Canon DSLR's I have owned in the last 7 years, including a 40D and 5D that I used LITERALLY to death (two worn out shutters and nearly a quarter million exposures total for each), none of these cameras has ever had ANY visible marks on the LCD glass. This despite hundreds of miles of walking with the camera bouncing at the end of the neck straps against shirt buttons, zippers, metal doo-dads on credential holders and knock after knock against door jambs, door handles, counter tops, rocks and trees and thorns and other hazards of nature and sports competition, not to mention the occasional butterfinger drops onto hard floors or pavement. . .

To go a little further to stand this question on it's head, who can report marks or damage to their LCD that would have been prevented by a peel-and-stick screen protector? I'm not saying they are totally useless as there is no doubt there are threats out there I simply haven't run into, but it does seem to me these items have much greater utility as an upsell for dealers than as actual protection for the camera.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 27, 2012)

drummstikk said:


> To go a little further to stand this question on it's head, who can report marks or damage to their LCD that would have been prevented by a peel-and-stick screen protector? I'm not saying they are totally useless as there is no doubt there are threats out there I simply haven't run into, but it does seem to me these items have much greater utility as an upsell for dealers than as actual protection for the camera.



Same experience. I've never seen a mark on them. I'm careful with the DSLR, but the S95 gets shoved into pockets with keys, coins, whatever. Once in a while I wipe them with an alcohol-based, disposal lens wipe -- and they come out smooth as Billie Holiday singing the Blues!

As the "accessory" manufacturing industry knows well, there is no end to what can be sold to the gadget and doodad addicts.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 30, 2012)

*LCD Screen Protector For Canon 1DX*

Does anybody out there know where I can get an LCD screen protector for a Canon 1DX?
Thanks.


----------



## pwp (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: LCD Screen Protector For Canon 1DX*

This has been discussed in the past few days here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8966.0

-PW


----------



## Viggo (Aug 31, 2012)

I use the ggs glass for the 5d3 on my 1d x. It works, and only glued around the edges so on glue on the screen... i have cracked it once so I'll keep using them as the screen was undamaged..


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 31, 2012)

This is the one I bought. Seems to work well for me, and it arrived much quicker than I expected.


----------



## martynhicks (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had my 1dx now for nearly 2 months and have already got a few fine scratches on the screen. I have 2 5dmkii bodies which I have owned for over a year and both have clean screens without any scratches. I wish I had a screen protector on the 1dx as I'm a bit gutted that a camera which cost so much has a scratched screen as I plan to own the 1dx for the next year or two.
The screen resolution is great and clear but I still think that you still don't know how good the images are until you get the files back on the computer. I did a shoot today for a magazine cover and trying to judge a pretty complex lighting set up from an LCD screen no matter how clear is pretty hard, so I would rather of had a plastic cover like on the D3 which you can take off at your own discretion.
I contacted Calumet about replacing the screen and it's not as simple as with the 5d's where you can take out and replace the screen only, Canon have to replace the entire back panel that the screen is attached to and it's not cheap!


----------

